# HR34 MRV/Internet - Install, Connection & Setup Questions?



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

I would like to get a HR34, MRV and internet connected to my system

My existing equipment consists of two HR23-600 receivers, one HR22-100 and one HR-23-700 all connected to a 8 port SWM.

I would replace one of the HR23's with the HR34.

The one HR23 location, where I want to add the HR34, is where I have a CAT 6 cable connected to my network router available. It is the only location where a wired internet connection is available, using another location would have to be wireless. It is not a location where we usually watch TV or set up recordings. If I hook up the HR34 at the location where I have the CAT 6 cable can we still setup HR34 recordings for it to execute from the HR22 and HR23 locations? Also will this network connection be adequate to connect everything to the internet?

What equipment needs to be added to my setup to make everything work properly?

Thank you!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

tenn_ said:


> I would like to get a HR34, MRV and internet connected to my system
> 
> My existing equipment consists of two HR23-600 receivers, one HR22-100 and one HR-23-700 all connected to a 8 port SWM.
> 
> ...


That location would work just fine, however, you will only be able to set up/manage recordings via the HR34 directly (or set up recordings via the DirecTV apps on the iPhone, iPad, Android). Only receivers (non-DVR's) can be used to set up recordings on a specified DVR.

As for the network connection, you will be able to plug the Ethernet cable from the router directly into the HR34 and all of your receivers will have Internet access (and could also be controlled via the DirecTV iPad app).

If you don't have Whole Home turned on already, you will have an external DECA unit added to the back of each of your receviers (except the HR34). Also, do you have one or four cables coming from your dish? If the former, have a SWM-LNB that will need to be replaced with a legacy LNB. Three additional cables would be run down from the dish to where your current 8-way splitter is inside the house. The splitter would be replaced with a SWM16 unit. If the latter, you actually have a SWM8 module inside your house and that would just be swapped out with a SWM16.

- Merg


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

The Merg said:


> That location would work just fine, however, you will only be able to set up/manage recordings via the HR34 directly (or set up recordings via the DirecTV apps on the iPhone, iPad, Android). Only receivers (non-DVR's) can be used to set up recordings on a specified DVR.
> 
> As for the network connection, you will be able to plug the Ethernet cable from the router directly into the HR34 and all of your receivers will have Internet access (and could also be controlled via the DirecTV iPad app).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the good info and reply!

Could I get my wired internet network connection established by connecting my one CAT 6 cable to one of my HR23's? If so I could eliminate the other HR23 and replace it with the HR34.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You can't do it with the HR23, but you can use the HR34 as the bridge.


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> You can't do it with the HR23, but you can use the HR34 as the bridge.


Unfortunately the CAT6 cable location is where we rarely go to watch TV, putting the HR34 at this location apparently won't work well for us. I need to be able to easily control HR34 recordings. Any more ideas that might work, wireless?

Thank you.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"tenn_" said:


> Unfortunately the CAT6 cable location is where we rarely go to watch TV, putting the HR34 at this location apparently won't work well for us. I need to be able to easily control HR34 recordings. Any more ideas that might work, wireless?
> 
> Thank you.


That is an easy fix. At the location where the receiver is that your router is at right now, you would have a splitter installed so one coax goes to the receiver and the other coax goes to a Cinema Connection Kit. You then run anethernet cable from your router to the CCK. The CCK will bridge your home network onto the coax network giving you Internet access to all of your receivers.

- Merg


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

The Merg said:


> That is an easy fix. At the location where the receiver is that your router is at right now, you would have a splitter installed so one coax goes to the receiver and the other coax goes to a Cinema Connection Kit. You then run anethernet cable from your router to the CCK. The CCK will bridge your home network onto the coax network giving you Internet access to all of your receivers.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks for the solution!

Just so I'm clear, to get my overall setup to work with my new HR34 I will need three DECCA units, one splitter and a CCK added to the mix, correct?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, that plus a SWM16 and at least two 2-way splitters for off of the SWM16.

If you placed your order with DirecTV, the installer that comes out will install everything needed and have everything for your install with them. Plus, what you end up paying for the install will most likely cost a lot less then purchasing all the parts you need on your own.

As an example, a SWM16 typically cost around $250. The typical cost of an install is $49-$99, but can sometimes be discounted to free.

- Merg


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Yes, that plus a SWM16 and at least two 2-way splitters for off of the SWM16.
> 
> If you placed your order with DirecTV, the installer that comes out will install everything needed and have everything for your install with them. Plus, what you end up paying for the install will most likely cost a lot less then purchasing all the parts you need on your own.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

Shouldn't the OP consider swapping the HR22 for the HR34 to maximize total storage using internal drives -320GB + 1 TB vs -500HB + 1 TB

OP currently has 6 Tuners in play

If there is a primary place to watch he/she could sunbstitute an H2X receiver for one of legacy DVR's he would end up with

H2X Receiver - - - 8 Tuners {1 Primary Tuner, 5 Tuners (HR34), 2Tuners HR23)}
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . 7 Recording Chanels {5 HR34 2 HR23} 7 Playback Chanels

HR34 D V R - - - - 5 Tuners {5 Primary Tuners (HR34)
. . . . . . . . . . . . . 5 Recording Chanels {5 HR34} 7 Playback Chanels

HR23 D V R - - - - - 2 Tuners
2 Recording Chanels 7 Playback chanels

Since the internet can be inserted anywhere in the "cloud" it makes no difference where the pieces are placed


----------

